

Diagramming Product/Market Flow at Lean Startup - Semetric
http://torgronsund.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/diagramming-productmarket-flow-at-lean-startup/
To achieve a product/market flow state (fit), a balance must be struck between customer development and product development. If a startup’s focus is too problem-oriented or to solution-oriented – drifting too far along one of the axis without iterating – flow cannot occur
======
Semetric
To achieve a product/market flow state, that is product/market fit, a balance
must be struck between customer development and product development. If a
startup’s focus is too problem-oriented or to solution-oriented – drifting too
far along one of the axis without iterating – flow cannot occur

